# My Dell inspiron laptop is stuck on Mediadirect



## Pleasehelpmefixmydell (Sep 17, 2019)

My dell inspiron 1720 is stuck on mediadirect and won't let me boot up windows
Ive unplugged it taken out the battery and when I turn it on it goes straight to mediadirect
The scroll lock light is also on and it won't turn off.
Please help!


----------

